

Learn to Embrace Dinkiness - bkanber
http://burakkanber.com/blog/learn-to-embrace-dinkiness/

======
astrofinch
It's good advice, but at the same time somewhat paradoxical. The author is
essentially saying "don't force yourself to learn things; it doesn't work;
instead, find something you don't have to force yourself to do and do that".
The paradox is that trying to figure out what motivates you naturally is
itself work--if you're in the mode of asking "I must figure out what it is
that motivates me intrinsically", that's not an especially playful or fun-
loving mode of thinking, so there's a good chance you won't notice.

There's also the possibility that you will find something that really
motivates you, but it ends up falling pretty wide from what you originally
wanted to learn--e.g. maybe you find that you really love programming, but
only if it's in TI-BASIC on your graphing calculator.

